# Scrupling



## ReadBavinck (Oct 18, 2006)

If, the confessions serve as the "ecclesiastically sanctioned measure of the boundaries of the Reformed faith" (Dr. Clark), what is to be said of the scrupling parts of the confession in the ordination process?

And if the confessions serve as such, by what then does a presbytery use to decide if a scruple is acceptable or not, when by definition it is not confessional?

I've only recently heard of this practice. Does anyone know how common it is? I've heard that many take a scruple on the Sabbath in the Westminster Standards. Are there other common ones? Should a confessional congregation be publically notified if their minister is unconfessional in some places?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure what "scrupling" is, but it appears to mean "to take an exception."

Most American Presbyterian churches have allowed ministers to take exceptions of various types to the WCF. American Presbyterians have allowed "quatenus" (insofar as the confession is biblical) subscription for a long time.

See Hall, ed. The Practice of Confessional Subscription on the history and questions surrounding subscription.

Quatenus presumes some distance between the entirety of the confession and what is subscribed. How much distance can be allowed is a matter of debate. Strict subscriptionists would allow very few exceptions, system subscribers allow more and "good faith" subscription allows even more.

rsc


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 18, 2006)

At a PCA GA a while back a resolution was presented that tried to define "scruples" or any other type of exception. It failed miserably.

Having exceptions or "scruples" is very common. Peadocommunion is becomming a popular one as fencing the table is becoming passe. Depending on how serious the exception is, a Presbytery may or may not allow a TE to preach or teach on that particular exception.

What I have found interesting is when you look at the history of the Presbyterian Church, or just about any Confessional church, the church starts going on a down hill slide when exceptions are allowed and the churchs' confession becomes less and less important and is attacked more and more.

I would also highly recommend David Hall's book on Subscription. It is excellent.


----------



## ReadBavinck (Mar 5, 2007)

*BUMP*

I'm still wondering about these things. Any help?


----------

